# Critique jumping position



## horseloverd2

My friend wants me to post this for her... it was her second time jumping in a saddle this year and I personally think she has an almost perfect (nothing is perfect, knack seat. She has never had jumping lessons. Never. So, I think she looks awesome....










She can't get her heels down, so, overlooking her heels I think she looks almost perfect. Looking at the jump, rather than looking down (like I do ever so horriblyXD)... so.... what does everyone else think?


----------



## morganshow11

Yikes..........umm
Well 1st she needs to be wearing proper riding aperal(e.i boots, pants)
2nd she is jumping a dressage saddle
she needs to lean foward not stand up


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

She looks pretty good. The thing that jumps out to me is she needs to release. she is holding her hands at the pommel of the saddle, they needs to follow the horses mouth by pushing them up the crest (crest release)


----------



## wild_spot

Apart from the clothes (lol) she looks pretty good. I see an under-release as well, but the rest looks lovely, especially for having no lessons.


----------



## mom2pride

Ditto to what the above poster said...definitely needs a release. 

Needs a different saddle too; maybe an AP, as Dressage saddles really aren't for jumping, especially if she is doing this alot on her own. 

And ditto to the first poster about her apparel...needs some pants, and better shoes on; Granted, I know I can sometimes get sloppy, and ride bareback in shorts and no shoes everyonce in a blue moon, but I try not to make a habit out of it...nor should any rider, especially someone so young.


----------



## morganshow11

I ride barback usually(if it is hot) in my bathing suit lol, and go in the pond with my horses lol!!!!!


----------



## horseloverd2

morganshow11 said:


> Yikes..........umm
> Well 1st she needs to be wearing proper riding aperal(e.i boots, pants)
> 2nd she is jumping a dressage saddle
> she needs to lean foward not stand up


She's getting a jumping saddle ASAP... it's better than using a western saddle, right?

She is not worried about apparel.

Thanks anyways though...


----------



## horseloverd2

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> She looks pretty good. The thing that jumps out to me is she needs to release. she is holding her hands at the pommel of the saddle, they needs to follow the horses mouth by pushing them up the crest (crest release)


 
This makes a ton of sense Thanks so much! :lol: I was debating the whole getting on your horse's neck thing, when I give tips I say don't lay on a horse's neck, which is true, but leaning over it is different. Thanks. lol.


----------



## LacyLove

she looks pretty good. but i think shortening her stirrups would help her SO much! she actually would be able to put her heels down haha but other than that i agree with everyone else.


----------



## jazzygirl02

Thanks everyone for all of the tips. I am the friend that wanted some help. Just wanted to say so everyone knew....

On the first commenter....was the yikes REALLY nessesary? That was my first time in a saddle jumping this year! That made me feel bad. I have a low self asteem anyway, and someone saying I look bad, or talking like I do, makes it so much worse! So just remember next time PLEASE that there is another person on the other side of the computer.

1. I have riding clothes. I dont usually ride in shorts, but I didn't have time to change or else I would have no sunlight for pics. I really wanted to know what position I should be in, not what clothes.

2. That is NOT a dressage saddle. That is a saddleseat cutback (even worse...lol). It is VERY hard to stay in, so I give myself credit just for doing that, because that was the third time ever in my life I had jumped in a saddle. I haven't spent the money I have worked long and hard to save, on a saddle yet, because I JUST got into jumping, in a saddle I mean. Plus, I dont even have a jumper. The horse I was riding is a rocky mountain gaited horse, and tho she likes to jump, she is not made for that.

3. About the position. That is the type of critique I was looking for. Thank you! That is what I wanted. How to improve my position. I already knew what to ride in, and that I need a new saddle. That is the first thing on my list! 

4. I have a medical condition called Juvinille Rhemitoid Arthritis. I physically cant get my heals down. I have tried it - belive me!

5. Thanks for the tips on getting the reins on her neck. I will definately work on that! That is the type of pointers I am looking for!

I want to look better when jumping, so to all of you that took the time to give me pointers, thank you very much! I will put everything to use and hopefully be an all around better rider!


----------



## wild_spot

Hi Jazzy, and welcome!

The things you pointed out in the above post are things that are helpful to let us know originally, otherwise they get commented on. It's just how we are; Correct clothing and correct tack will help and improve anybody; And we want to help :]

Also, the only horses who are 'jumpers' are those competing in jumpers. ANY horse can jump to a degree, so what breed you are riding isn't important. I got the highest in my jumping on a little arab, and they sure aren't built for jumping!

Its great to hear you want to improve and you are definately doing well and on the right track.


----------



## TequilaSunrise

First I think you are off to a great start. A few things I would point out: first, not wearing long pants is a choice that may lead to sores from rubbing and cuts if you were to fall off but not wearing proper boots can be a safety issue. Without a heel your foot could slide through the stirrup and make it impossible to dismount should you need to.

As for your position I like your back, and I like that you are looking ahead. I would advise shortening your stirrups and try to avoid pinching with your knees (this causes your lower leg to swing back making your heels not being down even more exaggerated) As has been said work on your release, your hands should really be 6-8 inches further up your horses neck. While you are learning a release plant your hands about halfway up his neck and grab some hair to keep them there. This will force your arms to follow the natural movement his neck makes over the jump so you will learn how to eventually release without planting your hands. 

Also what type of bit are you using? It is hard to tell but looks like it might be a harsh bit and that combined with a new jumper without an effective release may give him a hard hit in the mouth with each jump and teach him to be sour about jumping. If a harsh bit is not necessary I would jump in a snaffle. 

Good luck and keep working at it!


----------



## masatisan

I was going to say it was a saddleseat saddle, but I bit my tounge and now I feel like I should have said something. Personally, I really like that your position is open and you aren't folded on to her neak. I originally thought you could be back over the seat more but when you consider that it is a saddleseat saddle, they sit further back so it makes sense where you are positioned. And your Heels are just fine the way they are, as long as they are secure and not to a point where they could slip through the stirrup then there shouldn't be a problem.

I think your horse could benefit from some trot poles to help her with...well I'm having trouble with words at the moment, but to help so she doesn't jump too early, if that makes sense. 

....

Now that that's done, welcome! And good on you for defending yourself! You should be very proud of what you have accomplished.


----------



## mom2pride

Welcome aboard Jazzygirl! 

I agree with the poster who stated that it really doesn't matter what your horse's breed is; If your girl likes to jump, you can continue with her, and she could even show down the line if you'd like too...not every horse in the show ring is a bonifide 'show-jumper' by breed...

Good luck with her...you really are off to a good start  That you are jumping even with your limitations is fantastic, hopefully more riders see this and be brave and try different things like you are!


----------



## Angel Eyes

horseloverd2 said:


> She's getting a jumping saddle ASAP... it's better than using a western saddle, right?
> 
> She is not worried about apparel.
> 
> Thanks anyways though...


 
i have heard that a western saddle can brake a horses back if you jump with it. if this is true i dont know, rather get the proper saddle for the right job, and practis makes perfect.


----------



## jazzygirl02

The shoes I have on DO have a heel. I never ride without a heel - EVER! I know it is hard to see, but they to have a heel. Plus, as I said before, I hardly ever ride in shorts. That is not something I normally do. What I said about her not being made for jumping, I am aware that any horse can jump, but since she is gaited, I risk hurting her because she doesn't trot, which is what builds some of the muscles for jumping. The bit I was using is a myler. It is actually a very mild bit. Any bit can be harsh if used harshly. I have tried jumping Jazzy in a snaffle, but she gets uncontrollable. The myler is a step up from a snaffle. Thanks!


----------



## jazzygirl02

Thank you for your post Masatisan. Is that your horse in the pic? He/She is beautiful!


----------



## Iluvjunior

Hey for never having a jumping lesson you look good! In the picture it looks like your leg could be moved up forward, but that might just be me.


----------



## StormyBlues

I personally would never try to jump without a trainer! So maybe try to find a jumping trainer who can help you get into a correct position and lend you a proper jumping saddle until you buy one of your own.


----------



## masatisan

jazzygirl02 said:


> Thank you for your post Masatisan. Is that your horse in the pic? He/She is beautiful!


You're welcome Jazzy, it's just to bad I didn't post earlier. 

Yes, thank you! That is my horse on the day after I got him, just after being introduced to his new herd for the first time. It's my absolute favourite picture of him.


----------



## wild_spot

> I personally would never try to jump without a trainer!


If no one ever jumped without a trainer, there would be a lot less people who jump!


----------



## Iluvjunior

^ Lol so true wild spot!


----------



## Sunny06

Yeppers


----------



## EventersBabe

Well not being in proper clothing is bad. :wink:

I will critique in another post


----------



## EventersBabe

Now onto a few things about your posistion and things I see wrong with this picture.

Your jumping in a Dressage saddle which will keep you in a bad seat and make your legs slide when going o/f.
I like your posistion and she looks good but I do not like it that your riding in a dressage saddle and riding in proper riding clothes. I'm not trying to be harsh on you but I'd never let a student ride if they were not in proper riding clothes.


----------



## StormyBlues

We also wouldn't have as many accidents.....


----------



## wild_spot

> We also wouldn't have as many accidents.....


Show me proof. People have falls under trainers as well. I have actually seen MORE accidents under trainers because people get over confident. Generally people are more conservative when by themselves.


----------



## My Beau

wild_spot said:


> Show me proof. People have falls under trainers as well. I have actually seen MORE accidents under trainers because people get over confident. Generally people are more conservative when by themselves.


I could not agree more! If I was entering a show and my trainer was like "hey, you should try an outing at prelim!" I would think about it. If she wasn't going to be at that show, I'd play it safe a training.

Plus, look at rotational falls at the upper levels - it's hard to run at the UL without a trainer because you need the proper training facilities. Then there is Darren Chiacchia, Phillip Dutton and the like who have all had their share of rotational falls... HECK, they are THE trainers to train with!


----------



## wild_spot

^ At our regular PC camp, we get people like Shane Rose, Sam Lyle etc. to coach eventing. I fell off EVERY YEAR in the cc, lol! That was for about 5 years! They had me doing the scariest stuff, I just about wet myself :]


----------



## dynamite.

I think everything has been covered, so I just wanted to tell you that your horse is beautiful! And I was just wondering, you said that this was the first or second time jumping in a saddle for you? Does that mean you learned to jump bareback? If so, good for you! If I tried to jump bareback for my first time I would have fallen lol. It took me so long to figure out the horses movements and how to follow them.


----------



## MIEventer

> Plus, look at rotational falls at the upper levels - it's hard to run at the UL without a trainer because you need the proper training facilities. Then there is Darren Chiacchia, Phillip Dutton and the like who have all had their share of rotational falls... HECK, they are THE trainers to train with!


WOAH! TIME OUT!!! *tweet* Stop right there. Before you point fingers at trainers for rotational falls, educate yourself properly and find out why rotational falls have become prevelant in the world of eventing.

This has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with Coaches and the Trainers. Before you throw accustations out, make sure you know what you are talking about.

~~~~

And I am going to put my opinoin in on the matter of jumping with or without a coach.

I have a big beef about uneducated coaches out there turning out far too many uneducated riders, yes. BUT there are far too many already uneducated riders out there, with no coaches - doing stupid, stupid, stupid things on their horses over fences, without even knowing what they are doing and what they are doing to their horses.

Yep, I was jumping years without a coach. But I did not realize the danger I was putting not only myself into, but my horse. And I didn't realize how I could of be screwing up my horse in the mean while.

There are exceptional, educated coaches out there who are in it for the horses well being and their riders. 

Yep, there are allot of lousy coaches out there who shouldn't even be doing what they are doing. But, let me stand up and applaud those coaches out there who are doing phenomenal work for their sport and for their students and for their horses.

These coaches are teaching their students properly, educatedly and slowly. 

I know riders who think they are too good for their britches. Doing things way above their levels but doing it anyways. Then they start riding under an educated coach who puts them in their place faster than they could blink.

Let me tell you - even GP Jumper and Olympic Level Riders have coaches. NO ONE is too good for a coach.


----------



## jazzygirl02

dynamite. said:


> I think everything has been covered, so I just wanted to tell you that your horse is beautiful! And I was just wondering, you said that this was the first or second time jumping in a saddle for you? Does that mean you learned to jump bareback? If so, good for you! If I tried to jump bareback for my first time I would have fallen lol. It took me so long to figure out the horses movements and how to follow them.


Yes, I learned to jump bareback. The only saddle I had then was a 13" western saddle and that was all I could afford, so I either didn't jump or jump bareback. Thanks for the compliment about jazzy, I think she is beautiful, but all think that about their horses, so it feels good to hear that from someone else!


----------



## jazzygirl02

MIEventer;425037BUT there are far too many already uneducated riders out there said:


> I cant afford a coach, or a "Trainer". It honestly must be nice to be rich, or close to it and have your own trainer! I am not doing something stupid or putting my horse in danger thank you very much! I WILL stand up for myself. This board is supposed to be about helping my position, and now everyone is giving their opinion about trainers????? I asked how I could better my position - thats it!
> 
> Not only did I train myself to jump, I trained my horse to ride 5.5 years ago, which includes teaching her to jump! Plus, I am only doing a 12" jump? WOW, I am really putting us at danger!!! lol. Who do you think I had out there taking the pic? Ofcourse I had an adult present! She easily jumps 2.5 feet tall, but would I do that with me on there? HECK NO! I know what is safe and what is not. I am a VERY concious and always think about my me first and my horse second.
> 
> I really appreciate all who have actually given me pointers. If you have nothing nice to say, and dont have any pointers, why bother writing anything????


----------



## jazzygirl02

wild_spot said:


> If no one ever jumped without a trainer, there would be a lot less people who jump!


I definately agree! If there was a law about jumping with a trainer, I know 10 people at least that wouldn't jump anymore.


----------



## jazzygirl02

EventersBabe said:


> Now onto a few things about your posistion and things I see wrong with this picture.
> 
> Your jumping in a Dressage saddle which will keep you in a bad seat and make your legs slide when going o/f.
> I like your posistion and she looks good but I do not like it that your riding in a dressage saddle and riding in proper riding clothes. I'm not trying to be harsh on you but I'd never let a student ride if they were not in proper riding clothes.


For the last time, I cant afford a jumping saddle! Sorry it put the post on here! People keep commenting on my clothes and saddle! I asked for tips on jumping. If you cant understand that dont post! You didn't even say ONE THING about my jumping! All clothes and saddle!!!!!


----------



## EventersBabe

jazzygirl02 said:


> For the last time, I cant afford a jumping saddle! Sorry it put the post on here! People keep commenting on my clothes and saddle! I asked for tips on jumping. If you cant understand that dont post! You didn't even say ONE THING about my jumping! All clothes and saddle!!!!!


 
Well I dont have to say anything about your riding. Because I said you look FINE.
I wasnt aware u couldnt afford a saddle for proper jumping.

Now I would like to see more then one pic of you jumping so I can give you some pointers of what you can work on  If you can do that then I'll be gladly to help you with anything but from what I see you look fine.

Maybe a little tight on the reins but just loosen up and not lean so much on the neck. Your legs slid back so push them forward maybe shorten your stirrups..


----------



## MIEventer

> I cant afford a coach, or a "Trainer". It honestly must be nice to be rich, or close to it and have your own trainer! I am not doing something stupid or putting my horse in danger thank you very much! I WILL stand up for myself. This board is supposed to be about helping my position, and now everyone is giving their opinion about trainers????? I asked how I could better my position - thats it!
> 
> Not only did I train myself to jump, I trained my horse to ride 5.5 years ago, which includes teaching her to jump! Plus, I am only doing a 12" jump? WOW, I am really putting us at danger!!! lol. Who do you think I had out there taking the pic? Ofcourse I had an adult present! She easily jumps 2.5 feet tall, but would I do that with me on there? HECK NO! I know what is safe and what is not. I am a VERY concious and always think about my me first and my horse second.
> 
> I really appreciate all who have actually given me pointers. If you have nothing nice to say, and dont have any pointers, why bother writing anything????


Did I direct my post to you??????


----------



## StormyBlues

I am totally in agreement with MIEventer on this one. It's the people who don't think any harm can be done to them that get hurt badly in the end. That's how my mom broke her spine. And if you are asking for crtique on your jumping, that includes doing it properly, which includes tack and clothing, and proper training.


----------



## My Beau

MIEventer said:


> WOAH! TIME OUT!!! *tweet* Stop right there. Before you point fingers at trainers for rotational falls, educate yourself properly and find out why rotational falls have become prevelant in the world of eventing.
> 
> This has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with Coaches and the Trainers. Before you throw accustations out, make sure you know what you are talking about.


I'm not blaming trainers for rotational falls at all! Just used them as examples. I believe they come from the removal of the long format event and making today's courses tighter and more technical.

I was simply saying that people without trainers aren't necessarily going to have more accidents. Yes, it's bound to happen to some, but not to all because some will play it safe. 

Whereas somebody with a trainer (a bad one, at that) who is encouraging them to move up a level before their ready. Then they get out on the course and are unsure how to guide their horse through the technical "A-B-C with an option" elements - then we end up with accidents.

Of course, there are exceptions to everything. I'm just making a point in the "I never jump without a trainer" case. Some people can't afford it, some people don't have access to a knowledgable trainer. I'd much rather ride on my own at a level lower than what I'm schooling than *try* to move up the levels with a risky (to say the least) trainer who has no concept of self preservation:wink:


----------



## MIEventer

> I believe they come from the *removal of the long format* event and making today's courses tighter and more technical.


That is the exact reason as to why rotational falls are now prevellant in the world of eventing. 

I don't think I would event without a coach working with me out on the CC course. 

I would never encourage anyone who has never had a coach to either. 

Because I have obtained the experience and knowledge that I have to ride at Novice/Training, I would be comfortable doing Novice and BN alone without a coach - but I would never do T without. 

I've cliniqued enough and been guided enough through Pony Club and Coaching to have that knowledge under my belt - but to give that advice to someone who has never evented - never. 

To your other points - that is why I stress time and time again, to really do your research on the coaches around you to ensure that you are getting the best education possible. 

Clinic. Enter as many clinics as you can. 

If a rider chooses to move up a level under a risky coach, then that is the riders fault for continueing on with that coach when they know very well. 

There are many amazing trainers out there, you as the rider needs to make the decision as to who is best for you. I'm very picky on my coaches and I ask allot of questions. I don't want to know only how to do something, I want to know why and what is the theory behind it. 

If my coach tells me to jump a 3'0" stadium fence and I am not comfortable with it, then that is my decision to say NO. 

I am paying that coach MY money. It is MY time. MY horse. MY education. I am paying that person for a service. It is MY right to say yes, no or maybe so. It is my right to ask questions. It is my right to say I agree, or I disagree.


----------



## StormyBlues

^agreed. I know many people who go and event under either a bad coach or no coach at all. And you CAN tell the difference from those who are educated in how to set the horse up for the fence, and follow over, and how to balnce etc. then from a person whose is yanking their horses face off, hurteling at jumps when the horse is on the forehand and not ready! It disgusts me to be brutely honest.


----------



## My Beau

MIEventer, I'm glad we're on the same page 

I have a GREAT trainer and would never want to train with anybody else. I feel the same way - if my trainer is not at a show with me I ride a level lower than I would if she was there.

I can just see where some of these girls without trainers are coming from though.... it can be tough. Unfortunately.


----------



## StormyBlues

nevermind....


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I fool around over small fences at home with my horses, but I could NEVER imagine competeing without a coach. I just simply wouldn't do it. Regardless of how long I've been riding, regardless of how long I've been jumping, regardless of how many lessons I've had, it would be not only an embarrasment for me to assume I know enough to show successfully, it would be cruel to my horse. It seriously bugs me when I see people in the show ring who don't think they need a coach - it's so blatantly obvious who they are and it makes me cringe what the horse has to endure.

Well, that was off topic a bit, but good post MIEventer!


----------



## kumquat27

jazzygirl02 said:


> I cant afford a coach, or a "Trainer". It honestly must be nice to be rich, or close to it and have your own trainer! I am not doing something stupid or putting my horse in danger thank you very much! I WILL stand up for myself. This board is supposed to be about helping my position, and now everyone is giving their opinion about trainers????? I asked how I could better my position - thats it!
> 
> Not only did I train myself to jump, I trained my horse to ride 5.5 years ago, which includes teaching her to jump! Plus, I am only doing a 12" jump? WOW, I am really putting us at danger!!! lol. Who do you think I had out there taking the pic? Ofcourse I had an adult present! She easily jumps 2.5 feet tall, but would I do that with me on there? HECK NO! I know what is safe and what is not. I am a VERY concious and always think about my me first and my horse second.
> 
> 
> I really appreciate all who have actually given me pointers. If you have nothing nice to say, and dont have any pointers, why bother writing anything????


 
Whoever said you had to be rich to have a trainer? people can go out and pay 35 dollars for a lesson with a trainer. and maybe your not putting you and your horse and danger but some people out there are that have no clue on what there doing.


----------



## StormyBlues

My trainer's lessons are $20 dollers and hour, for good quality education, they have helped me see that people who don't have training or have a crappy trainer are unsafe.


----------



## gogirl46

-ahem-

I have not read the entire 5 pages (my attention span is too short) but I'll critique nevertheless.

Sweetheart (what I am calling the rider of the picture =D ), there are a few simple necesseties you need before you ride.

I see a helmet, good. Make sure its an approved riding helmet with no cracks, good padding and a secure chin strap. Bike helmets do not count.
I don't see pants or good shoes. Just buy a pair of jeans and ride in them. I prefer skinny jeans because they hug the leg better. Andpants protect from the stirrup leathrs from pinchng and rubbing your calves into oblivion. As for shoes, you don't need my new $160 Ariats. In fact, after riding for nine years, they're my first real horse shoes. When I started, I rode in women's dress shoes, from Kohls. They were like $30. Then mens duck shoes. And Bongo brand boots. Just buy a pair of shoes that covers your ankles and has a heel. Secondhand tack shops are great, or just a secondhand store in general.

Now, the dressage saddle. Honestly, its better bareback. Dressage saddles were not made for jumping so your position can't be well critiqued in that monstrosity. I did read that you were getting a new saddle. Good. An all purpose is great. But make sure it fits you and your horse before a final purchase. Many stores round where I am allow you to try a saddle for a week or so. The saddle should not pinch the horse's back nor make you look like your equitation has gone down the drain. If you still haven't gotten the saddle, ask for a local trainer's second opinion.

And trainers. It seems to be the latest topic on this thread. I used to take lessons regularl but I pretty much stopped when my confidence failed. I found my confidence later on, on my own. I am just starting lessons more regularly again (although winter = snow and snow = no chance of hauling so... yup.) I don't have a trainer, I have an instructor and I've had many of them. If you can't afford weekly lessons, try biweekly lessons or even lessons once a month at a local farm. Another thing you could do is video tape your riding and post it to youtube and ask other equestrians for tips, tricks and all that good hoo-ha. And do that as often as possible, but listen to their critique. Most of the equestrians on youtube are kind, curteous, and willing to help anyone and everyone.

I also suggest checking out multiple books from your local library on different things you can do to help improve you and your horse. Write it down or photo copy it.

Also, don't think I'm rich. I'm not. My family spends all our money on our horses because we love them so. In fact, my fingers are freezing right now because heat costs too much =/ So don't think my tips are only for the rich. The only reason I have $160 Ariat boots is because the heel of my Bongo boots split and its winter and I like my toes thank you very much.

Sweetie, if you have any questions, comment, or concerns, feel free to message me anytime. I'd love to help.

PS Oh goodness gracious that was long


----------



## gogirl46

Okay well... I'm going to add to my post before anyone gets mad at me.

I looked back at the photo cause that mini novel I wrote right there took like 20 mins and I forgot what the picture looked like =D

I also read a few more posts so bear with me.

1) I think your stirrups are too long. The bottom of the stirrup should hit the top of your ankle.
2) You need more release. Think "Reach for the ears" only don't touch them =D
3) Your back is very nice. You're not laying on your horse's back but you're not parallel to the ground. You're allowing the horse to come to you over the jump, which is something I'm still learning (I'm a big believer in release =D )
4) Your eyes look like they're up and straight ahead - yay!

I also have a few comments about the jump - it looks sloped, like he cone is holding up the entirety of what looks like a plastic pipe. I suggest finding medium weight chairs, something that won't rust or decay or blow away, for jump standards. Two old iron outdoor chairs would be perfect. Old tires work well too, along with old plastic barrels. Nail less lengths of wood would work well (alliteration!) as the poles. I suggest a slightly heavier pole, since a PVC pipe is light and if your horse clips himself on something more solid, he'll be more likely to lift his feet better the next time.

Just be creative with jump ideas. Old logs, branches, and young, dead trees. Cinderbocks, trashcans, and brooms even. Just play around. And if your horse jumps it, it means he's getting used to freaky looking jumps, which is an awesome thing =D

I hope I'm done now =P


----------



## dynamite.

^ She already explained the clothing issue and the saddle.


----------



## Jessabel

mieventer said:


> woah! Time out!!! *tweet* stop right there. Before you point fingers at trainers for rotational falls, educate yourself properly and find out why rotational falls have become prevelant in the world of eventing.
> 
> This has absolutely nothing to do with coaches and the trainers. Before you throw accustations out, make sure you know what you are talking about.
> 
> ~~~~
> 
> and i am going to put my opinoin in on the matter of jumping with or without a coach.
> 
> I have a big beef about uneducated coaches out there turning out far too many uneducated riders, yes. But there are far too many already uneducated riders out there, with no coaches - doing stupid, stupid, stupid things on their horses over fences, without even knowing what they are doing and what they are doing to their horses.
> 
> Yep, i was jumping years without a coach. But i did not realize the danger i was putting not only myself into, but my horse. And i didn't realize how i could of be screwing up my horse in the mean while.
> 
> There are exceptional, educated coaches out there who are in it for the horses well being and their riders.
> 
> Yep, there are allot of lousy coaches out there who shouldn't even be doing what they are doing. But, let me stand up and applaud those coaches out there who are doing phenomenal work for their sport and for their students and for their horses.
> 
> These coaches are teaching their students properly, educatedly and slowly.
> 
> I know riders who think they are too good for their britches. Doing things way above their levels but doing it anyways. Then they start riding under an educated coach who puts them in their place faster than they could blink.
> 
> Let me tell you - even gp jumper and olympic level riders have coaches. No one is too good for a coach.


_Thank you._


----------



## Sghorselover

Try releasing more and biringing up your irons about 2 holes


----------



## Saddlebred11

She needs to get her legs a little more under her as she is hinged at the knee(if that makes any sense). Also she needs a release and if at all possible riding in a snaffle not a curb as they are not meant to be ridden with two hands. Heels down(though you mentioned she can't)


----------



## DocIsMyPony

Ok first off, Jazzy this is a critique forum so if you dont want people to critique dont post, they are all trying to help you with suggesting what would help you and your horse and the proper saddle and riding attire may be something that will help no one is telling you you have to go buy all this right away but if you want to improve and get better than you will need the proper equipment. For example im not rich far from it but i found a way to learn dressage so its possible if you want to learn and are determined you will find a way too. So stop jumping down peoples throats and allow them to help you, thats all they are trying to do. No one on here is trying to make you feel bad they are simply HELPING you and your horse.


----------



## LemonZeus

Old thread  Although I would like to see how she's getting along now!


----------

